# Flea Market Cockatiels.



## anni103079 (Jul 15, 2013)

My husband went to an indoor flea market and saw 2 cockatiels. He felt so bad for them that he bought them for 100.00. When he got home he came in and said he got me something and not to be upset but that he brought home 2 cockatiels. When I went outside to the car to see them. They were in a small cage, Bird droppings all over, some places I swear 2 inches thick. They also came with another cage, and this cage was a little bigger, but just as dirty . the perches had layers of bird droppings on them as well. I took the empty cage in and scrubbed it some what clean to put the 2 birds back into.( I don't have any where else to put them) I threw away all the perches, the raw hid toys and swings. Ive never been so grossed out in my life. 
I put the birds into their other cage that I had just cleaned, and just tossed the other in the dumpster. ( The smell from both cages were disgusting ) 

I lysoled the bath tub that I cleaned their cage in. And than had to get a shower myself!! 

The cockatiels are very skinny, and small. The man said the birds were 3 years old ( they are about the size of my 3 month old babies ). Supposely tame, and the one is said to be able to talk. 
Other than being skinny and left in a filthy cage- there eyes are shinny and bright, no runny noses or anything. And look okay.
I have them in my kitchen. Where Ill be keeping them, for quarantine. Ill be keeping them away from my other birds for a month... maybe 2! 
Is there anything else I need to do? Watch out for?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Get a vet checkup. There are dozens of individual signs which taken individually could mean nothing.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

It was nice of you and your husband to help these tiels. I second the vet check suggestion. Always a good idea with new tiels. Keep an eye on how their droppings look to see if they look normal. You probably have no idea what their diet was before. I've found with newly rehomed tiels its best to keep them on what their old diet was and then gradually start adding in a new healthier diet. But if the tiels are skinny they may just be happy to have anything to eat. Hope all goes well with your new babies.


----------



## anni103079 (Jul 15, 2013)

I started them off with some birdy bread tonight, with Nutri Berries, and Avi Cakes. Mixed with their seed. 
They have a vet apt, on Thursday.
For Now -- I think they are happy, As they are very vocal, Louder than my other 6 cockatiels! The one does talk, Says Pretty Boy, and Whatcha doing. They must have spent a lot of time with these birds, to get the one to talk. ( maybe they just hated cleaning the cage, and didnt feed them right) ( I looked in their seed cups, that were filled, but with mostly empty husks and such , not much food at all ) 

I made them some toys tonight too. And will be getting them a nicer cage in a couple of weeks. Have to save up some!
Thank you both for responding!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats, I am sure they will thrive well in your care!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Hooray for your husband rescuing them! It sounds like they are with a very loving family and will thrive with the love and attention they will be getting now.


----------



## anni103079 (Jul 15, 2013)

I bought the cockatiels a new cage ( just for quarantine- should be here Saturday ) because I cant stand the smell that's still coming from the cage ( despite scrubbing it and cleaning it ). The birds even smell bad!!! 
I cant wait to get them in the new cage- Im going to give them a misting with the spray bottle when the new cage comes in, Hopefully the smell goes away!!! Is there anything I can put in the water to clean them??? 


They still wont let me handle them- they bite and hiss , but I think with a little time they'll warm up to me. ( when I try handling them, and they are flapping away , you can smell their stink even more ) - My stinky Birds


----------



## Newtonian (Feb 19, 2014)

Poor, stinky birds. I'm sure they'll learn to appreciate your care soon enough. They are lucky to have you!


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Is it possible that bad smell is associated with a health problem, or are they just dirty from their previous home? In my experience one of the major advantages to cockatiels is that they DON'T smell bad. But from what you've said yours might just be dirty...


----------



## MadaboutBoyzie (May 15, 2011)

Well done to hour husband for bring them home, with time they will soon settle, I wish you good luck with them.


----------

